# Build your own a/v component cabinet



## bricot

First is there a better forum to post this in?

Curious if many were doing this themselves, I am contemplating building my own. Looking for ideas/sources.

1. Looking at using some sort of Fan system to ventilate the cabinet, would like it filtered. Could use something like a series of 120mm computer fans. Could be plugged into one of the power plugs on the amp so that it would only come on when its in use. A delay would be nice so that it would run for some period of time after the reciever was switched off.

2. Materials - Thinking about wood sides top and bottom, 1/8" panel for the rear, glass front door, good rubberized caster that won't groove wood flooring. Is there a good source for shelving, perhaps something like the metal shelving that is perforated with holes, similar to that used in computer rack systems?

3. Are there existing manufacturers that are making something like these that people are buying (without spending a fortune)? 

Thinking about throwing the design into an autocad program and using cutlist program to lay out the material cuts.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## mechman

I think this forum is fine and I'm interested! 

mech


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Re cooling the cabinet, I had cooling fans in the entertainment center we used to have.

Typically you want them exhausting heat from the cabinet not blowing cold air into it. I put mine behind the amplifiers, which had shelves over and under, to exhaust heat straight out the back before it rose up to the components above. Worked very well. Depending on the configuration of your cabinet you’ll either want the fan at the top of the rack, or as I did, behind the heat-generating component if the shelf it’s on is fairly well sealed from the ones above.

Since the cooling is continual, the cabinet will be kept cool. No need for a delayed turn-off.

As you’ve already figured out, anytime you’re moving air dust becomes a problem. The only way to prevent it is to have an airtight cabinet with an air inlet (at the bottom) that you can filter. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mitchok

Not sure if there are better places, but I have ordered from Rockler before and used fans in a hobby paint booth and in cabinet for PCs.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=6572&filter=fan

The nice thing is they are already wired for 110v..

They work well. I am also doing a custom cabinet for my HT build out... so this is a timely thread. I have done aerospace grade avionics cabinets, but scaling for something I can afford is a different story all together. 

I may not know much about audio, but Wayne is right on target with his comments regarding cooling. Personally I prefer venting/installing fans at the top. This the way the heat wants to go and you want to provide the path of least resistance for it. If it is sealed from shelves above, I suppose that is essentially the same thing as having it installed at the top. You just don't want to create a heat trap. 

The only issue with filtering is that these smaller fans typical of this cannot handle significant pressure drops across the filter and getting a decent filter that will get the fine dust out tends to work against you in terms of CFM and pressure loss.

But you have to do it. For my paint booth, I acquired some non-woven fabric at the local fabric store and have been using that. I also used "used" nylons and stretched/stapled them across a removable frame. I am looking for a better solution for this build out. 


I am definitely interested in this thread... let me know if I can help.

Mitch


----------



## bricot

Here's what I have found so far. I think I will go with these fluid drive fans, there 120mm and only run at 8dba at 800 rpm, virtually silent. http://www.coolerguys.com/sff21.html

I'm thinking about running 4 of these, perhaps with a Silent X 4 channel fan controller.
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999167

Still trying to figure out if I want to control the cooling system with a thermostat.

Being a fireman I've always been a 'fan' of positive pressure ventilation, I can ventilate an entire house with one gas fan blowing in a door way and 1 window open at the farthest point of the house, seems like the fans set in intake mode would work the best. The key is have your exhaust hole 1/4 to 1/2 the size of intake hole(s).

I'd like to get a intake filter, something like this, http://www.triktags.com/html/fan_vent_panels.html, except sized for the 120mm fans.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

> Being a fireman I've always been a 'fan' of positive pressure ventilation, I can ventilate an entire house with one gas fan blowing in a door way and 1 window open at the farthest point of the house, seems like the fans set in intake mode would work the best. The key is have your exhaust hole 1/4 to 1/2 the size of intake hole(s).


I’ve never seen any pro-audio or professional-installed A/Vsystems use such a ventilation system in their racks. Negative-pressure is the industry standard.

That said, it could probably work, as long as you force at the bottom of the rack and exhaust at the top, and make sure everything is sealed airtight. The advantage of being able to filter the incoming air is a definite plus!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bricot

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I’ve never seen any pro-audio or professional-installed A/Vsystems use such a ventilation system in their racks. Negative-pressure is the industry standard.
> 
> That said, it could probably work, as long as you force at the bottom of the rack and exhaust at the top, and make sure everything is sealed airtight. The advantage of being able to filter the incoming air is a definite plus!
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


The reason I was headed down that path was that without using perforated rack type shelving (which seems to be quite expensive) that solid shelves would make a bottom - top style ventilation ineffective. So I was thinking 1 fan for each shelf mounted through the side of the cabinet and using he holes drilled in the back for cords as the exhaust.

I suppose one could drill he ~4" holes in the center of the shelves and blow the air up through each component area. Always looking for other ideas... Thanks.


----------



## bricot

I am planning on leaving a 6" air gap between my receiver and the next shelf, would you do that for all your components(DVD, VCR, Satellite Receiver) or slim the gap up some? The cabinet will have at least one fan per shelf, I will probably put two in for the receiver.


----------



## bricot

Changed my design went with an TV stand instead of separate component cabinet. Used the Enermax Enlobal fans(very quiet), filter screens and a controller in each component area (kicks fans on at 83 degrees and off at 76).


----------



## Sonnie

Very nice... :T


----------

